# Getting music throughout the house...



## Guest (Jul 30, 2007)

Okay guys, Please take a step back into grade school for me. I am the proud owner of a new RX-V2700 and I am in the early installation stages. I have a 5:1 speaker set up in the media room and would like to figure out how to get sound to 7 sets of speakers (in seven rooms). And I am extremely new to this stuff! I fortunately ran sets of 14/2 speaker wire before drywall went up from each room to the "home run closet. And even made a stop along the way for a volume control in the wall of each room. My room speakers are Klipsch KHC-6 (powerhandling 50-200W max?). I am not concerned with being able to access multiple souces from all 7 rooms. I just would like to turn on my source at the home run and the also be able to adjust the volume/turn the speakers on off in the actual room. My questions are: 
#1 Which outputs do I use for the whole house speakers? 
#2 Do I need an amplifier? What specifications?
#3 Any reccomendations on volume controls?
I can do this, but need a leg up! Thanks!
Judy


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Hi Judy and a belated welcome to the Shack!

I apologize for your question not being addressed, it seems it got buried deep into another thread and got overlooked. I am going to assume that you got your answer already from somewhere else. If not, let us know and we'll see if we can't be of some better assistance this time around. I'm not all that familiar with whole house music or whatever it's called, but I'm sure we have some guys that are.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Yikes, how embarrassing – and such a basic question, too! Our apologies, Judy. :sad:

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## HionHiFi (Feb 18, 2007)

> sweetswededoc,
> #1 Which outputs do I use for the whole house speakers?
> #2 Do I need an amplifier? What specifications?
> #3 Any reccomendations on volume controls?
> Judy


Hi Judy, 
I have a Denon 3808ci receiver, which has very similar functions to your Yammy 2700. Fine receiver BTW. 

I'll try and answer some of your questions. 

Since your Yammy 2700 has 7 channels, but only 5 of them are being used, you can effectively use the other 2 channels to drive the other speakers in your home. 

Now, you can use the remaining two channels of the 2700 to drive a few pairs of speakers, and the attached volume controls, but they must be some kind of impendence matching volume controls. Otherwise you run the real risk of overheating your receiver with an impendence load the receiver can't handle. 

You'll be able to get a few speaker pairs running with just the 2700's 2 channels at low volume. To get a real increase in volume you will need a separate amplifier. Typically however, those extra speaker's aren't ran hard, so you'll have to be the judge of weather it's enough sound output. 

If your looking for volume control, I believe Niles Audio makes a line of impedence matching volume controls. As does Russound, Elan, and others. Stick with mainline brands as you don't want to be installing, and reinstalling faulty volume controls from cheaper manufacturers. 

Keep in mind, the way I've described this setup is as a two zone system. Meaning that you can play something in your main area (typically your home theater room), and then something else in the other zone. In this case that other zone is the entire rest of your home. If you want more zones you'll need more power. Not to mention sources, if your only running two currently.

Hope this helps.


----------

